# Raft floor fabrication



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Might be worth asking RMR, they would probly be the cheapest is they can offer that.
You could also try Star inflatables.


----------



## mcguire (Apr 11, 2012)

Try SOTAR, they supply a drop stitch floor.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty sure Star has the most affordable floors. PM me and I'll give you Mike's, the US face of Star, contact info.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

What size boat is it? I have retrofitted a couple old maravias with RMR floors. The floors run from about 650 to 900 and install is typically 3-400 hours depending on how well it fits and what needs to be done to get it in there.


----------



## finnbr01 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a an RMR dropstitch floor that is used but in excellent condition. It came out of a 16' raft. I would be willing to sell it. It has maybe 10-12 days on it. Message me if interested.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I believe that RMR will not sell a floor by its self. I wanted to put in a drop stitch floor into my older RMR raft and they said it couldnt be done.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

your best bet is probably ditching the boat and buying a new RMR drop stitch for about the same price as a replacement floor


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

You can paint the floor with system 6 PVC urethane. Put it on thick with a roller and you should get anther 5 years out of the floor for $300. I did this to an old Maravia floor and it work for me. As for new, I would suggest going with a maravia floor only. I would not mix and match. 2k seems reasonable for a floor. Then 20 bucks of webbing and lace that baby up. Its easy to lace in a Maravia floor. 

Or, get a guide all drunk and swap floors, Haha hehe - no don't do that..


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Tres, RMR will definitely sell floors separately. I assume the reason they said it wouldnt work in your older RMR boat is that the dimensions of the floor and the grommet hole patterns have changed significantly. It could probably be made to work but it wouldn't be an unlace the old floor, lace in the new floor event. It would involve significant retrofitting. 

DBK, While urethane can work wonders, urethane is not going to solve his problem. He is having dropstitch failure not abraision or air holding issues. Its kind of like if you have all of your i beams fail. The interior of the boat will be filled up with floor.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

zbaird said:


> DBK, While urethane can work wonders, urethane is not going to solve his problem. He is having dropstitch failure not abraision or air holding issues. Its kind of like if you have all of your i beams fail. The interior of the boat will be filled up with floor.


I read read op. I assumed pin holes like my floors. You are correct. My bad.


----------

